# what can I feed my child?



## sanchez.jen (Dec 20, 2016)

I've finally figured out that my 5 year old has fructose malabsorption. The dietician has recommended a FODMAP elimination diet. I've been searching for meal plans on line but everything includes berries, nuts and several other things she has told me not to feed him for the next 6 weeks. My child LOVES food. Does anyone have any snack/meal ideas for the initial elimination phase? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## thebigboo (Dec 17, 2007)

Since it is for a child, I hesitate to offer ideas in case they are not right. I would ask the dietitian for ideas... they should provide you with a list of acceptable foods.
For a child, you can try and do fun things with even the most boring foods. Cut them into shapes, make animals from them, etc.
I wish food network had a show for people like us! ;-)


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone here I can tell you some snacks or meals that you feed to your son;

Apple.
Desserts such as smoothies and ice cream.
Fruits.
Cereals.
Honey.


----------

